# Downclocking?



## Bangister (Aug 15, 2005)

I have x800 xl pci-e

Question:

If I'm just using non-video card requiring programs, is it possible to downclock a video card?  I mean, would it reduce temp and maybe, when I'm ready to play games, set it or load it back to normal or higher clocks.  I know I can overclock, but is downclocking adviceable?


----------



## acrowley23 (Aug 15, 2005)

sure.....i underclock my x800xt on 300_300mhz ! 

The best is you mak 2d ,3d Profiles with AtiTool..

I have my 300/300Mhz 2d and 520_565Mhz 3d Profile


----------



## spectre440 (Aug 15, 2005)

yeah, sure.
why not.
if you want you'r card to run cooler and quieter when you're not playing games or doing something 3d intensive, go for it.


----------



## R350np (Sep 5, 2005)

My 9800np (Default @ 324/290) runs in desktop-mode at 250/250, and when I use more 3D-power I overclock my card to 378/338 (ca. 15%).


----------



## Nietschy (Sep 11, 2005)

I am running my X700 Mobility @ 20/118 and everything is fine and fast (except of 3D of course).
I did it to stop the FAN in my Notebook.


----------

